
Wine 5.0 - ashitlerferad
https://www.winehq.org/news/2020012101
======
frereubu
Previous discussion (with 110 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108890)

------
classified
To the attention of Mac users: _Wine won 't work on macOS Catalina 10.15_

Apple is doing us no favors here, so be aware.

~~~
mrpippy
This is not accurate. This version of Wine can’t run 32-bit Windows apps on
10.15, but 64-bit apps do run. Also, CodeWeavers CrossOver can run 32 and
64-bit apps on 10.15.

~~~
mschuster91
Most old games however are 32-bit. Don't have time at the moment to test but I
bet I lost UT2004 when I upgraded my Mac to 10.15...

~~~
dkonofalski
You definitely did. It's a 16-year old game so it definitely was 32-bit unless
someone created a port or an updated .exe using a newer Unreal version.

------
ziotom78
Let's hope that «multi-monitor support» will help this bug [1] go away! I have
found that most of the Windows apps I used to rely on have good counterparts
working on Linux, but sadly nothing matches Powerpoint (no, LibreOffice does
not count).

[1]
[https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7416](https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7416)

~~~
swiley
What exactly makes PowerPoint so good? I’ve never really used either, I’ve
mostly relied on pamdoc’s Beamer generator and google slides.

~~~
xioxox
Libreoffice Present is pretty buggy. For example, sometimes clicks don't do
the right thing. Also, I've had slide elements become uneditable. These bugs
are really noticeable when making presentations with complex slides.
Libreoffice also produced really poor kerning, poor antialising and figure
quality after resizing (though perhaps this has improved since my last try).

Beamer and google slides are fine when you want bullet points or a figure. My
scientific work produces lots of pictures and graphs - figure placement and
labelling is really important. Animations are also sometimes necessary.
Beamer, google slides and libreoffice just don't work well there.

~~~
anticensor
> Libreoffice Present

It is called LibreOffice Impress.

------
Dayshine
Does Wine still require the complicated, hard to manage, and poorly documented
use of various combinations of WINEPREFIX, Winetricks and WINEARCH?

It always seemed to me the easiest thing was to spin up a new VM for every
application I wanted to run in Wine.

I feel like that isn't the intention, but without any built-in profile
management you're always one typo away from wrecking your entire Wine setup.

~~~
Yetanfou
I surely hope so, given that these make it possible to do things with Wine
which are difficult if not impossible with a real Windows installation without
having to do silly things with VMs or containers. As an example I use Wine to
run Sketchup (2016, off-line) on Linux. After 30 days the thing times out and
wants me to buy a license which is no longer available given that Sketchup has
gone with the times and now does cloudy things. Since I just want to run the
thing off-line without any external interference I prefer the 2016 version
over newer incarnations. On Windows I'd have to try to eradicate every last
trace of Sketchup from the registry and any other location used to determine
whether this is the first time the program has been installed. On Linux the
solution is simple, just wipe $WINEPREFIX and re-install (an automated
process) to the same location. A simple script does the job, _sketchup -r_ and
I'm set.

By the way, $WINEPREFIX can also be used to make sure you _don 't_ wreck your
entire Wine setup with a single typo. Just make sure all your serious use of
Wine is done with a specific, non-default prefix and you're set.

~~~
jeroenhd
There's applications to do this on Windows too. Using Sandboxie you can create
a sandbox on the file system to isolate files (for sketchup for example) in
the same way you can use a Wine prefix to isolate a single application.

Of course this doesn't cover all uses, but in my experience Windows tools
exist to provide most features you can use Wine for. The difference is having
to download 20 apps for 20 things and writing 20 scripts to automate
everything versus downloading wine and just writing 20 scripts.

~~~
technofiend
It bears mention that sandboxie is now free and transitioning to open source.
So hopefully the original poster doesn't also have to uninstall and reinstall
it due to cloudy things.

------
mister_hn
Tested playing windows games on Linux, it works amazingly stable and we'll,
even at high resolutions (4K)

------
KaoruAoiShiho
How does Wine compare to Parallels in perf for mac? Parallels doesn't support
DX11 which is really painful.

~~~
galad87
Parallels Desktop 15 support DX11 on macOS 10.14.4 and later.

